# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January/February 2019

## spellbee2

_Note: January's TOTM was extended through February, due to a family emergency that prevented me from getting February's TOTM posted._



*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a DC where he or she is from. _(Spaceline)_
*Basic Task ii* - Put an entire apple in your mouth and swallow it whole. _(xreamphibian)_

*Advanced Task i* - Walk on the ceiling. _(vbflame)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Create an opus (or any piece of music), share it. _(Ic161)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Grab a rope behind a spaceship and surf in its wake through space. _(Gab/spellbee2)_

*JANUARY'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Try hopping around like you're walking on the moon.
5. Eat something. Does it taste like it does in real life?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Pinch yourself. What happens?

----------


## Lang

I have swallowed a whole live mouse before in one of my dreams. https://www.dreamviews.com/general-d...use-whole.html That apple one doesn't look too hard.  The ceiling one I think we have done before, a long time ago. I like the Bonus Task. Space Surfing thru the milky way is a dream come true but, watch that asteroid belt, it's a killer.  :wink2:

----------


## RelicWraith

First Attack! Got Basic Task I the other day.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task I - Ask DC where they're from_: 



The visuals were a bit clearer. I was in the empty streets of a downtown area, right at the foot of vast skyscrapers, dawn light above. I flew upwards. It seemed I was bigger than normal. So, I shrunk down, if too far by going down to about a few inches in height. Anyway, with some effort, I phased through a window in the middle floors. I found myself in a busy fancy dining room. The people there initially appeared as CGI, but that was corrected in time. Either way, they were quickly alarmed at my sudden appearance (somehow seeing past my tiny form).

I floated towards a particularly crowded table. Seated there were a motley group of well-to-do folk in their thirties, six of them women, and about two men, though the latter were quickly phased out quickly. While floating around them, I gave a simple greetings, and was given one in turn. *As per the TOTM, I asked them all "Where are you from?" All but one unanimously blurted out "the UK!", (despite their obviously American accent) and chortled. The last one, a brown haired woman, quietly said "the Ukraine" with a nervous smile. I settled myself on the table, then tried and continue some small talk. Suddenly, one of the women took hold of me. This startled me right out of the dream.*




Link to DJ Entry.

----------


## Icyice

It's been quite a while. I may try to get some of these done. I'm out of practice as always, though.

----------


## dreamphibian

Yay! Another task of mine was chosen. Also thank you for the new username xreamphibian lol  :tongue2: 
Hopefully I can actually do one of these. Life has been hitting me with lots of new stress, which is not too unusual unfortunately, but I have a feeling I might be able to pull off a task this month.

----------


## Lang

write from my DJ.


*Spoiler* for _Completed the Basic I Task of the month. Sexual content may be advised..._ : 



https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-5-2019-86028/

----------


## dreamphibian

AHHH!!! Finally :) Was able to get a task the very day after I hoped for one. This dream was really interesting to me in particular because I couldn't hear anything in the dream, but was still hearing what was around me in waking life. That has never happened to me in my ~10 years of LDing.. Anyways here's the relevant parts, though I REALLY recommend reading the entire entry. It's not very long.

DJ Entry

*Spoiler* for _Basic I (1st Answer)_: 



The woman calms down enough to look me in the face and I ask her where she is from. She yells something silently and I try to watch her lips and discern what she is saying. It looks like maybe she is saying "España!!" But I can't be sure. It didn't feel like a solid enough answer to me.




*Spoiler* for _Basic I (2nd Answer)_: 



I ask where he's from and he yells an incoherent silent answer, so I ask him to write it down. I offer him a pen which has manifested immediately and a notepad that was harder to conjure and keeps trying to become my phone.

He runs screaming into the soft side of one of the animals and I follow him, still holding pen & pad and trying to regain his attention. He is now very different in appearance. He's still beefy, but his face no longer resembles John Goodman, he looks clean, has short, slick black hair and wears a full pin-striped suit with a matching fedora. He turns to me roughly and takes the pen & pad. He starts by making dots and scribbles, using exaggerated movements. He keeps going and I eventually just take the pad back. As I look at it the words change extremely quickly. I blink my eyes and focus until I can see that they say "tu errryyghrregh".



Ok now I gotta do my own task and gulp down that fr00t!! :D

----------


## Lang

Congrats!!

----------


## LeaoLouro

Just did basic I!! 2 task in 3 months, I'm getting good at this  :tongue2: 

DJ Entry


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



I was home and suddenly I hear my dad calling. I know this can't be because irl he just left for work. I realize this is a dream. I go to him and he just wants me to help my mom hang the laundry. Afterwards, I spot him sitting in a couch and ask him where he's from. "May, July 13, 11", he says. I say that he isn't my that because he shouldn't be here and that answer is ridiculous. Turns out it was Bowser in disguise. After some weird stuff I don't really remember I decide that I want to fly, using a broom, like one of the previous TotM. I am slightly successful and I wake up.

----------


## Lang

From the other day: 
I just woke up from an epic lucid dream! It's one of those dreams where you can totally storyboard moment by moment, It every had an action sequence and you can feel the tear-jerking emotion, possible.  Even some flashbacks too.
Unfortunately, when I tried to swallow an apple for the Task Of The Month whole no matter how big or small it was or how big or small I was, I had laryngitis in real life, it hurt going down in the dream but, I had to spit it out.

----------


## Lang

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...30-2019-86157/

----------


## Lang

[SPOILER=Bonus- Surf in space. (Spellbee2/Gab)[success ]]



https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...019-nap-86166/

----------


## spellbee2

Hey guys,

Due to a family emergency this past week, I've been unable to get a lot of the stuff for TOTM done (wings, February's voting, etc.). I'm working on catching up today, but for now, continue working on January's (and I'll give you credit for February if you get it done before the new tasks are posted).

If you've already completed January's TOTM, keep an eye out for a PM from me once I get the February voting thread up. If we get enough votes quickly enough, I'll upload the tasks either tomorrow or Sunday.

----------


## Lang

Grammar, I know, it probably sounds weird. 

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-1-2019-86169/


Thank you Spellbee2 take your time. Caring for a family member is more important than silly tasks.

----------


## dreamphibian

> Hey guys,
> 
> Due to a family emergency this past week, I've been unable to get a lot of the stuff for TOTM done (wings, February's voting, etc.). I'm working on catching up today, but for now, continue working on January's (and I'll give you credit for February if you get it done before the new tasks are posted).
> 
> If you've already completed January's TOTM, keep an eye out for a PM from me once I get the February voting thread up. If we get enough votes quickly enough, I'll upload the tasks either tomorrow or Sunday.



I hope everything is okay! Take your time and be kind to yourself. Hoping the best for you and yours.

----------


## sighingplant

> write from my DJ.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Completed the Basic I Task of the month. Sexual content may be advised..._ : 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-5-2019-86028/
> 
> ...



The spoiler button is broken, I had to quote to read this. Idk where to report nor who about the spoiler button functionality not working.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

For me it is working, atleast now.
Maybe you have a new script blocker or something? with this you get those kind of problems when you dont allow the site

----------


## 9sk

I managed to do advanced ii three years ago and arguably one year ago but I'm not sure I can do it again

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Since the February TOTMs aren't up yet, I'm assuming I can still get my wings for these.

*Spoiler* for _Basic TOTM I: Ask a DC where they're from_: 



I walk to the house and knock on the door. I can see that the family is all sitting at a table and eating dinner together. (I think there are less kids than last time, but still a lot.) The whole area of the house here is like a screen-in porch, so I can see everything easily. The mother comes to the door, and she is less happy to see me than usual. I apologize for interrupting dinner and tell her I'll leave in a moment, but I was just wondering if she could tell me where they were from. 
She says, "A dinosaur."
Her husband speaks up from behind her and says something about a pterodactyl. I thank them and leave. 
Link to DJ entry

----------


## Lang

Yeah, I think... Congrats!!

----------


## spellbee2

Hey guys,

Thanks for being so understanding while I was away. I went ahead and extended January's tasks through the end of February. For those who completed the tasks already, I used the votes for February to set March's tasks, and so March's tasks are now posted in the Lucid Task Club for people with wings.

https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ml#post2232495

----------


## Lang

Three days... I mean two days left. Easy Peasy. Good luck!

----------

